# Article link "goat revolution"



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.austinchronicle.com/food/2013-06-28/goat-revolution/

Good read


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Saratoga chops? Havent heard of them.
One thing he left out is that goat has higher iron content than all other meat.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Saratoga chops? Havent heard of them.
> One thing he left out is that goat has higher iron content than all other meat.


I'll ask my chef girlfriend about the "Saratoga chop". That one threw me also.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay it's a deboned shoulder rolled and skewered with the cut surfaces left exposed then the roll is cut in into pinwheel strips.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds delicious!


----------

